# Megajolt/megaspark and carbs



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

Sorry to post a new thread over this, but I am wondering if anyone here has a setup with megajolt or megaspark and some more info or a good resource for more info. Google is not being my friend and I haz a gasoline fume headache. lol.

I'll be running dual webber DCOE's on a oddball 1.8l 8v motor and I am wondering what the easy solution will be for a spark controller since my vacc advance will be kaput. 

Thanks for any info you can give! :beer:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm running megajolt.

10:1, 8v, 1.8L, 4-1 header.

www.autosportlabs.net


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

saab dizzy. vacuum advance:thumbup:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The carbs don't have a vacuum port for the vac adv can.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

I could in theory machine the carbs and build a vac rail... It'd be a pain to find anyone who could recurve the stock distributor... If the software is fully tunable as I understand, couldn't I make up for the huge drop in vac? 

So the saab distributor is strictly a mechanical advance system? I'm not sure what you are saying here. the issue is with the DCOE carbs I will either be able to run no vacc at all, or I will pull drastically different amounts of vacc if I can get away with making a port in them.


Another question... I have seen the old centrifugally operated cam sprockets for 8v motors, I'm not sure who made them, or what kind of advance they offer, but tracking one of those down might also fix my issue. 

What do you guys think??? add a port?... 

B4S:
As you said in another thread about pulling cold air ... I have seen some decent "manifold" type air boxes for dual dcoes that are designed to use as a CAI setup... Wouldn't adding vacc port to one of those pull about the same numbers as the stock manifold and do away with all these issues? 

Similar to this box for a triple setup:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The vac advance dizzy needs ported vacuum, not manifold vac, so it's got to be on the upstream part of the intake, near the throttle plates. The most important part of a good carb setup is the ignition though, so I'd recommend dumping dizzy- based spark anyway. Megajolt was the best thing I ever did for my car. It's like an EFI car now, in terms of driveability. The vac adv can be programmed into the map, allowing for a better-than-stock curve.

The centrifugal cam gear you're thinking of is called the Franco Cam Gear. They're harder to find than unicorn poo though, although they do work well for advancing/retarding the cam timing.

The vac advance dizzy can be run without the vac, but you'll lose all cruise advance, so your fuel economy will drop slightly. A properly tuned set of carbs can easily acheive decent economy (although the emissions-spec carbs are superior for that IMO) without the adv feature, but you can add quite a few mpg by having it working. It allows you to run much leaner under cruising conditions.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Running Megajolt lite Jr with DCOE 45's
There is work involved, but definitely worth it!

Very nice set up.

I also have another Rocco running a MSD 6AL + DCOE 40's set-up ,which is OK, but no where near what Megajolt can do. 

For the Megajolt buy a EDIS4 kit on e-bay (about 50$)
Buy the Megajolt (don't forget to but the Molex plug, and the USB adapter, at the same time)
Get a competent machinist to fit the 36-1 wheel on your pulley 
Tune & drive


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks Fred. (and all!) :thumbup: 

A competent machinist...hrrrm wonder where I'll find one of those. :wave: 

ANOTHER QUESTION... I might make a new thread but hey, may as well keep this going. 

CAM CAM CAM CAM.. What cam? I imagine a lot of lift with a duration around 260... 
I am running a big valve hydraulic lifter head off of a g60 corrado, so I am sadly stuck with hydraulic options, but I am not bothered by this, I like the hydraulic 8v for good reason. 

What cam should I be looking at? 

The Autotech seems to lift fairly high at .449" and its only around 50 thou short of making my engine into an interference engine... What do you guys think? I might not be able to get more lift if I deck the head to bump the compression a half point or so.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

shamelessly bumping this in the hope of a reply to my last Q.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

SGLoki said:


> The Autotech seems to lift fairly high at .449" and its only around 50 thou short of making my engine into an interference engine... What do you guys think? I might not be able to get more lift if I deck the head to bump the compression a half point or so.


 That is if the belt is broken or the cam is mis-timed. I think with the correct cam timing, there should be more than enough room to shave the head some.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

exactly... that's what to me makes in non interference, it's incapable of interfering. It's why I stayed 8v with the car. I'll need to figure out exactly what my compression ratio is since I don't have a proper way to measure the dish of the pistons and the dish in the head. I somehow came up with 9.?:1 before, but who knows. 

What I really need to know now is where the FFF can I find a megejolt set up, or a kit??? 

...it used o be you could get all you needed to build your own circuit and wire it all in the car was about $150, now I see scarcity economics douche-cocktails selling the assembled mainboard for $300 without anything.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm confused dude. 
Megajolt is priced at $161 USD from THE PARENT COMPANY, Autosport Labs. Where are you getting $300? 
http://www.autosportlabs.com/megajolte-p-41.html 

Not to be a douche, but quit obsessing about small details and just get a cam that fits your powerband demands. If you're concerned about the 8v becoming an interference engine...then change the timing belt at the same time. They're not made of saran wrap, they're quite strong... 

If it's a HUGE concern, then change the belt every year. $15 well spent.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

I think the 4 hours of sleep every night for the last month has fried my brain, I was cruising all around autosport labs and somehow missed the catalog tab... I ought to get some sleep before I continue working on this. Thanks B4S. 

I was probably looking at a full kit for $300. 

I can junkyard the ford parts, no problemo..... Off to take a nap so I can think...if that helps any.


----------



## Shocwav3 (Feb 13, 2003)

Im glad to see this thread, I have been collecting parts for a Megajolt/carb build. As you can imagine its nice to see guys running it, and liking it with little to no problems. B4S, I may have to pick your brain down the road on the install

Fredy- are you happy with the location of your CPS? I like the look of where its located just wondering if its serving as a practical mounting location or if you did it again is there somewhere else you would mount it? TIA.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Shocwav3 said:


> Fredy- are you happy with the location of your CPS? I like the look of where its located just wondering if its serving as a practical mounting location or if you did it again is there somewhere else you would mount it? TIA.


That was the easiest location & fab friendly:
The ABA block already had 2 holes tapped, and a scrap piece of 1-1/4" square tubing, made it fit to an almost perfect fit...
Bloted the square tubing, and attached the CPS; easy...
I also like the fact, that routing the wire from there is also user friendly


----------

